# Magnetoresistive Sensoren



## Teebow (11 November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

unsere Auszubildende im 2. Lehrjahr hat die Aufgabe eine Präsentation in der Berufsschule vorzutragen.

Unter anderem über den Magnetoresistiven Sensor und wir sind alle überfragt was das sein soll.
Meinen die einen klassischen Induktiven Sensor der Stumpf gesagt Metall erkennt?

Wir haben natürlich schon gegoogelt aber verstehen selber nicht was gemeint ist auf den ganzen Websiten.


Wäre schön wenn einer eine sehr einfache Erklärung und vllt ein zwei Aufgabengebiete nennen kann. 


MfG, Teebow


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2020)

Hier eine kurze Erklärung:



Quelle:
Anhang anzeigen Smagd.pdf


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2020)

Hier auch was zum nachlesen:
https://www.rechner-sensors.com/dokumentation/wissen/magnetoresistiver-sensor


----------



## Teebow (11 November 2020)

Danke das hat uns schonmal weiter geholfen.
Nur verstehen wir nicht was mit Weg und Winkelmessung gemeint ist.

Ist mit Weg die Entfernung zum Sensor und mit Winkel die Ausrichtung gemeint?


----------



## Heinileini (11 November 2020)

Teebow schrieb:


> Ist mit Weg die Entfernung zum Sensor und mit Winkel die Ausrichtung gemeint?


Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Anwendung in linearen (Weg) und rotatorischen (Winkel) Gebern gemeint ist. Nicht alle arbeiten optisch, sondern manche tasten "Striche" ab, die man nicht sehen kann, sondern die aus Regionen unterschiedlicher Magnetisierung bestehen.

https://www.heidenhain.de/fileadmin/pdb/media/img/745168-14_Modulare_WMG_magnetisch_de_01.pdf


----------



## Teebow (11 November 2020)

Danke euch beiden! Das hat uns sehr geholfen.


----------



## illi (12 November 2020)

Es gibt auch Wegsensoren, die auf der Magnetostriktion beruhen. Vielleicht ist es ein Schreibfehler.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnetostriktiver_Wegaufnehmer
https://www.mtssensors.com/de-de/

Gruß Illi


----------



## Heinileini (13 November 2020)

illi schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Wegsensoren, die auf der Magnetostriktion beruhen. Vielleicht ist es ein Schreibfehler.


An einen Schreibfehler glaube ich ausnahmsweise nicht. Die magnetostriktiven Sensoren kommen bestimmt erst im 3. Lehrjahr dran!  

Dennoch, Danke für den interessanten Beitrag!


----------

